# BFP @ DPO 10... worried!



## jbabywish

Hi ladies... 

I am so confused as I got a BFP today on DPO 10 and I have NO pregancy signs whatsoever...I am worried it could be a chemical pg! :-( I had it once in Dec 2010 and plus a MC in June! Donno whether to be excited or not! Has anyone of you experienced this before. It was a clear blue digital test that I used and the result needed no further interpretation...it stated 'pregnant'. I am sooo hoping it is for real!
Thanks
J


----------



## SabrinaKat

I thought I had the flu the month I tested positive and the usual pregnancy symptoms didn't really show up until 8-9wks, so try not to worry too much! Too be honest, tho, every month since my mc, I had had tender breasts so didn't think I was pregnant, but was....

best wishes


----------



## Mrskg

Pease try not to worry it's still early for symptoms x I'm also scared after 3 losses in the last 6 months x I got this bfp at 7/8 dpo an only symptom was thrush taking this as a symptom as hadn't had it for 10yrs xx it's only in the last wk I've had sore boobs an slight nausea was sick today so looks like ms is here x I kept testing I am a poas addict an the tests got realty dark about 17dpo with my chemicals they never got darker x I'm happy tom say since my 3+ at 5wks I've not tested just praying for a sticky bean x congrats and good luck xxx


----------



## bananaz

10 DPO is way too early to expect pregnancy symptoms - most women don't start having noticeable symptoms until 6-8 weeks along! For now just enjoy your BFP :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi Jbabywish, 

I'm glad I found this. I just got a bfp today at 10pdo on a frer and I have no symptoms what so ever. I had a m/c in Oct but had way more symptoms than this last time. I'm so scared, I wish I hadn't of even tested because I'm petrified that my af will show up bang on time! I haven't even dared post in my journal because I don't want to get my hopes up. My OH wants us to just carry on as normal and not mention it so we can't get excited like last time. I'm freaking out here though, I should be happy! :(

Praying for sticky beans for both of us


----------



## tu123

My boobs didnt really mega hurt until 6 weeks plus and they feel better already. MS -or more aversion to my usual foods didnt realy start till 6 weeks.

Some people dont get symptoms-ruddy lucky!

Dont worry hun.

I got my bfp 9DPO. Great, but sucks being able to know so early hey? Seems to take longer!


----------



## jbabywish

I am soooo sorry for your loss MrsKG! You are such a strong lady! Thanks for the advice! I am still hoping!


----------



## jbabywish

Thanks Sabrina! I am still on! Hoping hoping hoping! Today I noticed my breast got larger and there are a number of vains on them ) ... I call it first symptom!


----------



## jbabywish

Princesstaz... I know what you are talking about. Just talked to my hubby about it coz I am emotionally not sure how to react... I would like to burst into some joyous cry but I am like... it might be like last time. Tomorrow I will be seeing my Gyno (coincidently ... going in for something else) and maybe then I am going to feel better.


----------



## jbabywish

sorry about the thousand single replies.. thought it would come under each of your post..


----------

